# Any interest in an ADA group order?



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I talked to George Lo at AquaForest and the finally have some of the 45cm tanks in stock, so I'm going to place and order for one along with a bag of Amazonia and Africana. If anybody else is interested, I'd be more than happy to add to the order to save a few bucks on shipping.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

ada? link?


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

TheLoachGuy said:


> ada? link?


Aqua Forest Aquarium


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

when are you planning to do this I might be interested by mid to end of feb.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I could wait if you want to get in on it. Otherwise, I'll wait until the 26th and place the order as a bday present to myself.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm sorry I'm probably gonna have to hold off this time, I'd really be interested if you or anybody else wants to try another time. I just shouldn't spend the money right now. Thanks though.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, you may just get your way with this one!

The front driver side CV joint on my Civic went bad today as I was drive to my parent's house from work. It happened in the same location as when my van ran out of gas - the Lawrenceburg exit on 275. I swear that bridge is f***ing cursed. I was close to the exit and thought, "Geez, this pavement is really uneven." Then I started going around the big loop exit ramp and my car was jerking to the left every so often, then the clicking, and I thought, "Ah snap, that's the CV Joint." Then it got worse. I pulled into an empty parking lot and as I was turning, it sounded like I was punching sheet metal. I didn't even pull into a parking space, I just stopped driving as soon as I was in the lot and out of the way.

Soooooo...The price of towing alone is going to wipe out my ADA funds, not to mention the repair and car rental.

There's a lot of bad words I could say right now.

I think I'll just watch my fish for the rest of the day.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

dude sorry to hear about your CV joint that sucks!!! at least we could save on shipping when we're ready


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

My god that site has some of the best looking tanks i have ever seen. Very cool website.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I am green lighted for this purchase but I will wait until February to see if anybody else is interested. We can talk about it more at the January meeting.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

are there still plans in the works for this group buy?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If it is, I won't be able to partake.


----------

